# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  فضائل شهر محرم

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*فضائل شهر محرم


الخطبة الأولى:

الحمد الله نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره ونتوب إليه، ونشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، ونشهد أن محمدًا عبده ورسوله، صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وأصحابه، وسلم تسليما كثيرا، أما بعد: 

أيها الناس، اتقوا الله تعالى، واشكروه على نعمه الظاهرة والباطنة، فما زال يوالي عليكم مواسم الخير الفضل، ما انتهت أشهر الحج إلى وأعقبها شهر الله المحرم، وهذا الشهر خصه الله بخصائص:

أولا: أنه من الأشهر الحُرم التي حرم الله فيها القتال قال تعالى: (إِنَّ عِدَّةَ الشُّهُورِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ اثْنَا عَشَرَ شَهْراً فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ يَوْمَ خَلَقَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ مِنْهَا أَرْبَعَةٌ حُرُمٌ) وهذه الأربعة: هي ذو القعدة، وذو الحجة، وشهر محرم، والرابع شهر رجب، حرم الله القتال فيها من أجل تأمين الحجاج والمعتمرين في سفرهم للحج والعمرة، فلما جاء الإسلام - ولله الحمد - انتشر الأمن واندحر الكفار، وقام الجهاد في سبيل الله عز وجل في كل وقت مهما أمكن ذلك.

إن هذا الشهر له فضائل قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أَفْضَلُ الصِّيَامِ بَعْدَ رَمَضَانَ شَهْرُ اللَّهِ الْمُحَرَّمُ" فيستحب الإكثار فيه من الصيام.
وهو أيضا من الأشهر الحرم.
وهو الشهر الذي اختاره الصحابة في عهد عمر رضي الله عنه ليكون أول السنة الهجرية، فهو شهر له فضائل:

ومن أعظم  فضائله: أن فيه يوم عاشوراء الذي اخبر فيه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن صيامه يكفر السنة الماضية، وقد صامه موسى عليه السلام شكرا لله لما أغرق الله فرعون وقومه فصامه شكرا لله عز وجل، وصامه اليهود من بعده، فلما قدم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة مهاجرا وجد اليهود يصومونه فقال: "ما هذا الصوم الذي تصومونه؟" قالوا: إنه يوم أعز الله فيه موسى وقومه، وأذل الله فيه فرعون وقومه وقد صامه موسى عليه السلام فنحن نصومه، فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "نَحْنُ أَحَقُّ بِمُوسَى مِنْكُمْ" أو "أولا بِمُوسَى مِنْكُمْ" فصامه صلى الله عليه وسلم وأمر بصيامه فصار صيامه سنة مؤكدة؛ لكنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أراد منا أن نخالف اليهود فـأمر "بصوم يوم قبله" وهو اليوم التاسع، وفي رواية أو "صوم يوما بعده"، ولكن صيام يوم التاسع أوكد، فيصام هذا اليوم اقتداءً بأنبياء الله بموسى عليه السلام وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في صيامه وهو يوم أعز الله فيه المسلمين على يد موسى عليه السلام، فهو نصر للمسلمين إلى أن تقوم الساعة، ونعمة من الله عز وجل يُشكر عليها وذلك بالصيام، فصيامه سنة نبوية مؤكدة، فيصومه المسلم اليوم التاسع ويصوم اليوم العاشر الذي هو يوم عاشوراء، ومضت هذه السنة في هذه الأمة والحمد لله فيتأكد صيامه طلبا للأجر والثواب وشكرا لله عز وجل.

فسنة الأنبياء وأتباعهم أنهم يشكرون الله على الانتصارات وذلك بالطاعة والصيام وذكر الله عز وجل وشكره ولا يحدثون في هذه الانتصارات بدعا ومنكرات فإن هذا من سنة الجاهلية، والاحتفالات إنما يحدثون فيها الشكر لله عز وجل والصيام، فإحياء السنة أمر مطلوب من الأمة، في صومه أجر عظيم، يكفر السنة الماضية.

فلا ينبغي للمسلم أن يفرط فيه، أما من يتخذ يوم عاشوراء يوم حزن ويوم بكاء وعويل ونياحه كما تفعله الشيعة قبحهم الله حزنا على مقتل الحسين رضي الله عنه فإنه قتل في هذا اليوم في يوم عاشوراء في اليوم العاشر من شهر محرم؛ ولكن المصيبة لا تقابل بالنياحة والمعاصي والمنكرات؛ وإنما تقابل بالطاعة والصبر والاحتساب، مقتل الحسين رضي الله عنه لاشك أنه مصيبة؛ ولكن الله أمرنا عند حدوث المصائب أن نصبر ونحتسب.

والمسنون في هذا اليوم هو سنة الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام أنه يصام ولا يحدث فيه أي عمل آخر، وكذلك على العكس من جهال المسلمين ومن جهال أهل السنة من يعتبر هذا اليوم يوم فرح وبعضهم يسميه العيد عيد العمر يقولون وهو ليس عيدا إنما هو يوم نصر وشكر لله عز وجل ويوسعون على أولادهم ويعطونهم الهدايا يتقابلون الهدايا فيما بينهم هذه بدعة وأمر محدث ولا يجوز، وهذا يكون مقابلا لفعل الشيعة، الشيعة يحزنون وهؤلاء يفرحون، أيفرحون بمقتل الحسين رضي الله عنه يعني يحملهم بغض الشيعة على أن يفرحوا بمقتل الحسين رضي الله عنه لا، هذا لا يجوز.

فالواجب على المسلمين اتباع السنة وترك البدعة هذا هو المطلوب، والبدعة لا تقابل بما هو شر منها ببدع أخرى، إنما تقابل بتركها وإحياء السنة.

وفق الله الجميع لما يحبه ويرضى، أقول قولي هذا واستغفر الله لي ولكم ولجميع المسلمين من كل ذنب فاستغفروه توبوا إليه إنه هو الغفور الرحيم...


موقع الشيخ صالح الفوزان حفظه الله
*
http://www.alfawzan.af.org.sa/node/15019

----------

